# How can I tell if my tree is a Champion?



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 26, 2006)

What is a champion tree? It's is one that is large for it's species (some cultivars are on record to) not just the genus. Knowing that it is a maple or oak is not enough. 

Is it a sugar, silver, Norway or red maple (red maples don't have red leaves, Norway maple 'crimson king' does)? The record contains Latin and common names, so you don't necessarily need to know the Latin.

Next, get a tape measure and find the trunk circumferance, since this is the variable that is easiest and hold the most weight. For more details on how to measure, click this link.

http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/forestry/UF/champion/measure.htm

then go to the WI DNR website to download the Excell or Access spreadsheets of the record.

http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/forestry/UF/champion/treelists.htm


If you're tree is in the range of those listed, or near it, then post a message here and we will contact you. Post one if you are unsure of the species, we may be able to walk you through it. The forum supports pictures, so you can upload small file pictures of leaves, buds, bark...

This board is heavily moderated, so your post will not show up as soon as you submit it.


----------



## moss (Oct 27, 2006)

These people are among the foremost practitioners and advocates for accurate tree measuring and documenting of significant trees, pretty cool site if you haven't checked it out:
http://www.nativetreesociety.org/


----------



## Old Mac Guy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Big Tree Registry by State*

Here's a handy reference site:

http://www.americanforests.org/resources/bigtrees/links.php


----------



## max2cam (Feb 28, 2008)

It looks like those Wis. DNR links have been changed.

Thanks!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 29, 2008)

max2cam said:


> It looks like those Wis. DNR links have been changed.
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like this is the new page

http://dnr.wi.gov/forestry/uf/champion/


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Nov 30, 2009)

*Red Maples*

Well... I'm not in WI I'm in MA but I have a Red Maple with a 17+ girth I'm drastically trying to enter into something. Let me know if interested, its posted all over this website with tuns of pictures.


----------



## moss (Dec 7, 2009)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Well... I'm not in WI I'm in MA but I have a Red Maple with a 17+ girth I'm drastically trying to enter into something. Let me know if interested, its posted all over this website with tuns of pictures.



Check out this list of eastern tall trees by species
ENTS eastern tall tree list by species 2004

Will Blozan (ENTS president and North Carolina arborist) recorded the following red maple in Michigan in 2003:
Height: 120.0’ CBH: 19’ 6”

One thing to check on your tree is whether or not it is a merged multi-stem tree or not. A single stem red maple at 17' CBH is very impressive, a multi-stem less so. 

Measure your tree's circumference at 4.5' from the ground and lets us know what the exact measurement is. Bear in mind that a tree doesn't need to be a champ to be a great tree.

This is a 16' 4" CBH sugar maple that I measured in a park in Boston. Not a Mass. champ and certainly not a U.S champ but one helluva tree 







The other side




-moss


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Dec 9, 2009)

moss said:


> Check out this list of eastern tall trees by species
> ENTS eastern tall tree list by species 2004
> 
> Will Blozan (ENTS president and North Carolina arborist) recorded the following red maple in Michigan in 2003:
> ...



Yeah  its a multi trunk "regrowth from a stump theory" not 100% positive though. Heres it's thread http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=117254

I have a single trunked 14.5 red maple though there's a thread for that on here too. 

I love those pictures! The root flares look like the ones on my multi trunk 17+


----------



## WisGardener (Jul 15, 2014)

We have a large burr oak on our property. I've tried to have it measured but people want to charge to do it. Everyone loves this tree, and we have nicknamed it the Sergeant. It is a kid magnet.
I'm not sure how I could measure it, other than going around with rope and then measuring that.


----------

